# Growing plants in clay pots



## Reiner

I have a 26 gallon 4 foot long tank with a 4 foot 40 watt bulb over it. That is slightly more then 1.5 WPG. Now my problem
I have sand substrate that is at the most 1 inch deep and this is probably not enough for plants to establish there roots. I plan on having some Horn wart (I have sky high nitrates even with 30 % twice a week water changes) some Java moss on the drift wood and would like to also grow 2-3 plants like Swords or anything else you guys recommend in small clay pots ( about 3" diameter) that I will hide behind rocks. Now what substrate should I use inside the pots? I heard once that regular gardening top soil with gravel on top is a decent substrate. Is this true? Please recommend a substrate for inside the pot that is cheap and easy to obtain since I'm on a budget. Thanks for any reply to my various questions.


----------



## Gomer

I have grown lots of swords and crypts in plastic containers that I cut in half to approximate a pot LOL. the only thing I used was eco complete and mulm from an established tank. Those plants flourished.

On the cheap, I would get some Shultz Aquatic Soil (Profile) from your local home depot. Mix that with about 1/3 peat, 1/3 potting soil (the plain stuff without the added ferts or perlite etc). The top this with 2" of aquatic soil.

Haven't tried that, but it looks good on paper LOL.


----------



## Reiner

Like I already mentioned above I would like to add Hornwart to this tank. What is the best way of planting this plant? I do not want it to be floating on the top.


----------



## Gomer

Hornwort has NO roots so you just have to stick it in "something"...I say that because it won't matter as hornwort wont draw nutrients from the substrate.


----------



## Reiner

Thanks. I was just worried that whatever gets stuck in some gravel in a pot will rot away and the plant starts floating every few days or weeks.


----------



## Gomer

this is likely to happen with hornwort. in a week with decent light, it will grow to tall and you'd need to replant anyways.


----------



## Reiner

Thanks again for alll your help.


----------



## Reiner

Ok I just went shopping. I bought some Horn wart, Java moss and 2 different Echinodorus. The first 1 says Echinodorus sp. Ocelot and the second one says just Echinodorus sp. 
Now is there a specific fertilizer that Echinodorus plants like specially? Also what is the best way to get Java moss attached to half a coconut.


----------



## trenac

Reiner, you can use either a cotton thread, rubber band or hair net to attach the Java Moss to the coconut shell.

You can use root tabs placed underneath the Echinodorus, most swords like to feed mainly from the roots. If there is enough nutrients in the water column they will also feed through the leaves.


----------



## Reiner

I used rubber bands this evening to attach pieces of Java moss to 2 half coconut shells and some driftwood. How long approximately until I can take the bands off. Also is there a specific root tab that I should use for the swords? Also how often should I use the root tabs? I have also a liquid fertilizer already at home that is called Flora Pride from Tetra. If I use that will that help the Java moss and the Horn wart to grow faster? I also tested for nitrate and it was somewhere around 100ppm. Is that bad for the plants?
Sorry for all the questions but I rather ask a lot this time since last time when I tried plants in my other tank it ended up being salad for all the cichlids. This time there are no plant eating cichlids in the tank.


----------



## trenac

I would give the Java moss at least 3-4 weeks to start attaching itself to the shell. 

I like using Seachem root tabs which I replace ever 4 months.

Yes, ferts will help your plants grow. I'm not sure what Flora Pride contains but you need to make sure that you are adding Micros & Macros. You will most than likely have to add extra iron and maybe some others.

100ppm :-s ... Are you sure that is correct, a good range to have nitrates at is between 5-10ppm.


----------



## thaerin

*has a bottle of Tetra Florapride floating around*
Soluble Potash (K20) 3%
Iron .19%
Molybedenum .0005%
are what they give the analysis for.

Ingredients: Potassium Sulfate, EDTA, Iron Chloride, Sodium Hydroxide, DPTA, Ammonium Heptamolybdate, in demineralized water

So it gives you Potassium, Iron and Molybedenum.
Nothing special unfortunately.


----------



## Reiner

After 2 or 3 water changes the Nitrate is now below 20 and I'll try to keep it there. The Hornwart already shows some new growth and also the unidentified Sword has gotten a new leaf already but unfortunately the fish nibbled on it and it is only 2/3 of a leaf now.


----------

